# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  انتهاء تصوير آخر أجزاء "باب الحارة" و"النمس" لم يكمل تمثيل مشاهده

## العالي عالي

**


*انتهى المخرج بسام الملا من تصوير الجزء الخامس والأخير من المسلسل السوري الشهير "باب الحارة" المرتقب عرضه في شهر رمضان المقبل، بحسب مصادر فنية موثوقة، قالت إن أسرة العمل "ستحتفل الخميس المقبل"، بانتهاء التصوير، من دون أن تكشف عن مكان وساعة الاحتفال.*

*وبحسب المصادر نفسها، فإن التصوير انتهى الأربعاء الماضي، فيما بدأت فورا عمليات المونتاج والإجراءات الأخرى اللازمة لتجهيز حلقات المسلسل من أجل بثه في الموعد المحدد.*

*ورغم التكتم الشديد الذي يفرضه مخرج "باب الحارة" بسام الملا على سير العمل في الجزء الأخير، في خطوة يعتقد أنه يسعى من ورائها إلى ضمان أعلى نسبة مشاهدة ممكنة للمسلسل في جزئه الأخير، إلا أن المصادر نفسها كشفت عن أن الفنان السوري مصطفى الخاني، الذي قام بتمثيل شخصية "النمس" في المسلسل ترك العمل قبل أن يكمل تمثيل المشاهد الخاصة بشخصيته، وذلك إثر خلافات مع الملا وقعت قبل أكثر من أسبوع من انتهاء التصوير.*

*إلى ذلك، من المتوقع أن يتحرر المسلسل في جزئه الأخير من قصص وقضايا الاستعمار الفرنسي، ليعود مجددا إلى حكايا الحارة الدمشقية، وما لحق الحياة فيها من تطورات تدخلها في دوامة من الفتن الداخلية.*

*ورغم ما يفرضه الملا من تعتيم على تفاصيل آخر أجزاء المسلسل، الذي يترقبه الجمهور العربي بشوق كبير، خصوصا في ظل النهايات المفتوحة التي توقف عندها الجزء السابق، إلا أن تسريبات من أوساط فنية مقربة من العمل كشفت سابقا لـ"الغد" عن أن الجزء الأخير سيشهد دخول عدد من الشخصيات الجديدة في المسلسل، والتي ستلعب دورا لافتا.*

*ومن الشخصيات الجديدة الفنان قصي خولي بشخصية تحمل اسم "أبو دياب"، وهو صاحب شخصية مركبة، يبدأ دوره الذي يعتبر الرئيسي في هذا الجزء بعد قيامه بزيارة باب الحارة، ومتابعته للإجراءات التي تطرأ على الحارة الأمر الذي يدفعه للبقاء ومحاولة التصدي للمؤامرات.*

*ومنهم أيضا الفنانون السوريون جلال شموط باسم "ابو الورد"، ورنا شمسين بشخصية "سميرة" وسلاف عويشة بشخصية "أم عربي"، التي ستلعب دورا مميزا بمشاركة الفنانة الكبيرة منى واصف.*

*وحول أحداث باب الحارة، تشير المصادر نفسها، إلى أن الجزء الخامس والأخير يدور حول المواضيع الاجتماعية التي تعيشها الحارة، وتتميز في هذا الجزء شخصية مأمون بيك، الذي يعمل على تفتيت الحارة بشراء بيوتها ومحاولة كسب ود بعض الشخصيات لتسانده في تحقيق مآربه.*

*ويتميز الفنان وفيق الزعيم بدوره في المحافظة على تماسك الحارة، وفي هذا الجزء اعتذرت الممثلة صباح بركات عن تمثيل دورها كزوجة "ابو حاتم" لتحل محلها الممثلة ناهد الحلبي.*

*وتؤكد المصادر نفسها، على ما سبق وصرح به الملا حيث سيحمل "باب الحارة 5" توقيع "الأخوين ملا" (بسام ومأمون) تحت خانة "المخرج" في خطوة هي الأولى من نوعها في الدراما العربية، في الوقت الذي يعتبر فيه بسام هو المشرف على العمل، بالإضافة إلى انشغاله بالتحضير لعمل مسلسل "خان الشكر" والذي من المقرر عرضه كذلك في رمضان المقبل.*

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووووووووووو عالي العالي ع الموضوع بس انا عنجد صرت اكره

باب الحارة

----------

